# Breeder Search Update NY Metro Area



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Since I know several people have asked the question recently, and I know they can be very hard to find, I thought I would post back with an update on our puppy/breeder search in the NY/NJ/CT area. 

We ended up adopting a puppy from Melitica Maltese. 

Dina is a show breeder in Weston, CT (commuting distance from NYC), and very devoted to her puppies. We got a slightly older puppy from her because we were looking for something specific (a larger dog), and he is great - healthy, lovely personality, very affectionate but also very playful and athletic. 

She guarantees the health of her puppies, takes any of her dogs back if they can no longer be cared for, and does the whole written contract thing - everything you would expect a responsible breeder to do. Also expect to be fully grilled about your lifestyle and ability to care for a dog (I found her engagement on this encouraging). She will give you an honest assessment of which dog is right for you, and was not at all offended that I was asking for a dog above breed standard size (though to her credit as a breeder, he is only JUST above breed standard - I would have taken double that). 

One of her dogs just took best of breed at Westminster, so she is doing something right.

Anyway, meet our new buddy Showbiz!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations on getting your new Puppy Showbiz!!! He certainly is adorable and I am sure that he will get lots of loving and attention. I have never heard of the Breeder that you got him from but perhaps others here have. Wishing you the very best of luck.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I, too, am not so knowledgable about US breeders (since I lived most of my life abroad) but if she did well at Westminster she must be doing somethings right. 
Congratulations & welcome!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

He is so handsome! The 2nd picture is very similar to one I have of my Luna. Congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

You can't do much better than a Melitica Maltese! Wow, lucky you! Showbiz is gorgeous and just what you were looking for :wub:


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks guys! Hopefully this helps someone with their future puppy search.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Congrats!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: I am thrilled for you, he is absolute adorable :wub: I love your pictures


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on a great puppy from a great breeder.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He is adorable!! :wub: Congratulations!!!

May you two have many happy, healthy years together!! :chili:


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank you all!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh, my gosh, he's super adorable. Wish I could hold him and Whispy would like to play with him. 

Lainie


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratulations!!! You have a beautiful new baby! I have a question, what did you find was the best way to contact her? I sent an inquiry to her last week through the AKC Marketplace and did not hear back from her. I don’t want to be a pest but wondered if there was a better way to reach her.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omgosh...adorable! Congrats on your new baby!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations! He is adorable!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

puppymom said:


> Congratulations!!! You have a beautiful new baby! I have a question, what did you find was the best way to contact her? I sent an inquiry to her last week through the AKC Marketplace and did not hear back from her. I don’t want to be a pest but wondered if there was a better way to reach her.



Just saw your post and wondered if you also tried her website or her Facebook page? She has both (and a phone number listed) so you may have better luck that way. Best wishes!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Ok seriously, cute doesn't begin to cover it! What a little doll! Congrats to you both and we look forward to hearing more about Showbiz :wub:.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

thesummergirl said:


> Just saw your post and wondered if you also tried her website or her Facebook page? She has both (and a phone number listed) so you may have better luck that way. Best wishes!


Thanks! I did see she had a FB page. I looked at her website and it looks like she only has a male available. The AKC marketplace indicated make and female, must not be up to date.


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi Ginny,
Sorry for the late reply. She was very responsive here: meliticamaltese [at] gmail.com (fill in the @ there obvs - trying to protect her from spam), but you could also try calling her (I got the impression she preferred the phone: 203.858.7007). I would guess if she is not getting back to you via that email, yes, something is up, since she always got back to me within a day. Her website is VERY out of date (that male is our dog, who is now 7mo), but I know she did have two brand new litters of puppies recently. The AKC website could be right. Good luck!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Emilie said:


> Hi Ginny,
> Sorry for the late reply. She was very responsive here: meliticamaltese [at] gmail.com (fill in the @ there obvs - trying to protect her from spam), but you could also try calling her (I got the impression she preferred the phone: 203.858.7007). I would guess if she is not getting back to you via that email, yes, something is up, since she always got back to me within a day. Her website is VERY out of date (that male is our dog, who is now 7mo), but I know she did have two brand new litters of puppies recently. The AKC website could be right. Good luck!!



No problem!! I actually JUST connected with Josymir Maltese and am getting a female next week!! Very excited!! Thanks!


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

Exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## Treplow14 (Feb 8, 2020)

I am thinking to call that Breeder . I live 30 minutes from her 
so happy for you


----------



## Ccabal (Aug 14, 2021)

zooeysmom said:


> You can't do much better than a Melitica Maltese! Wow, lucky you! Showbiz is gorgeous and just what you were looking for :wub:


I have been trying to get in touch with Melitica but unable to do so. Sent email, texted and called. I understand their dogs are good quality, would anyone care to share what are their price ranges (you can email separately if you prefer)


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

Showbiz is adorable!! I got my Baci from Dina. She is very responsive and pleasant to interact with.


----------

